# What are the top five WCA Regulations that every competitor should know?



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2013)

Choose 5 Regulations (e.g. 2g, A4) *other than 2t* that you think are the most important for WCA competitors to know.

Here are the current Regulations.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 10, 2013)

3a, 3b, 5b, 7h1, A4

I think with this you should get a pretty good idea on how a competition is run, and most of the stuff about inspection and end of solve seems relatively common sense to guess how it would work.
So just to clarify what I picked:
Bring your own puzzles with acceptable stickers, (3a/3b)
Rules about pops (5b)
Stay in the competitor area (7h1)
How to start the solve (A4)

With more allowed, I would probably add in the rest of A and then maybe some more about 3/5


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2013)

1i, 3b, 3c, 4e, 7a
3a, 3h2, 5b, 7h1, A4


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 10, 2013)

*2t* is basically all you need to know

but if you're not counting 2t:
3a, 3h, 5b, A4, A6


----------



## Stefan (Aug 10, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> If a first-time competitor, who knows absolutely nothing about competitions, approached you and asked, "What are the most important regulations for me to know?", which ones would you pick?



None. Instead I'd send them here:
http://www.cubingusa.com/ctutorial.php


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> *2t* is basically all you need to know



That's part of why I made this thread. 



Stefan said:


> None. Instead I'd send them here:
> http://www.cubingusa.com/ctutorial.php



You're no fun! 

It's supposed to be a hypothetical situation in which you'd have to choose the most important regulations for a competitor to know. I edited the OP.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2013)

3a, 5b, 7h1, A4, A6.

Provide your own puzzles.
Puzzle defect rules (perhaps 5c as well?)
Stay in the competitors area if the org team says to.
Know how to properly start and stop the timer.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 10, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> You're no fun!



Solly, Sela.

I do think telling them about the procedure is more important than specific regulations. More like _"Top 5 things to know"_. And I think instead of telling him "A6" it would be better to show him how to properly stop a solve. Why does your hypothetical competitor insist on regulations? Has that actually ever happened?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2013)

I was thinking about this for first-time competitors. Perhaps a YouTube video tutorial showing some processes competitors should be familiar with (e.g. the process of a solve attempt, the meanings of the misalignments, brief summary of what the roles of the staff are) made specifically for new competitors would be useful for everyone.
The video could be easily dubbed for multiple languages, and subtitle templates could also be made easily.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 10, 2013)

These two should be up there with the top 5 regulations:
1e2) Capable competitors must be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification from the competition.
1f2) Capable competitors must be available for scrambling, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification from the competition.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Solly, Sela.
> 
> I do think telling them about the procedure is more important than specific regulations. More like _"Top 5 things to know"_. And I think instead of telling him "A6" it would be better to show him how to properly stop a solve. Why does your hypothetical competitor insist on regulations? Has that actually ever happened?



I wanted to get an idea of which regulations people think are the most important to know. I'm not interested in that specific hypothetical situation; I just needed something to write in the OP. I'm interested in people's answers to the question in the thread title.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 10, 2013)

jazzthief81 said:


> These two should be up there with the top 5 regulations:
> 1e2) Capable competitors must be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification from the competition.
> 1f2) Capable competitors must be available for scrambling, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification from the competition.



Cool. I could have been disqualified from Northern Irish Open if I didn't "judge" (drop Kelsey's cube on the floor.)

Not a regulation but your hypothetical competitor should know that beating up judges/scramblers/delegates is generally frowned upon.


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2013)

2a1 3m 7e 10e All of A


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 11, 2013)

szalejot said:


> I think that competitors should know *ALL* WCA regulations before event. Period.



Not very useful to know the WCA regulations on BLD, feet, clock, FMC, OH, and multi BLD if you're only going to be competing in 3x3 at a competition. 
I would say you should know all WCA regulations except the events you will not be competing in (for the articles with capital letters with the exception of article A and article Z) and read over the regulations again a few days/hours before the competition just in case there is an incident so you know the most up to date info. 

Examples of incidents that happened/may happen at competition: judge almost gave someone a +2 instead of DNF in clock because all the clocks on top were off by 1, a judge almost gave someone a DNF instead of a +2 in 2x2, and someone might take an edge out to flip a corner if he/she didn't know that the WCA regulations said you could just flip the corner instead of taking an edge out to flip a corner.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 11, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Not very useful to know the WCA regulations on BLD, feet, clock, FMC, OH, and multi BLD if you're only going to be competing in 3x3 at a competition.
> I would say you should know all WCA regulations except the events you will not be competing in (for the articles with capital letters with the exception of article A and article Z) and read over the regulations again a few days/hours before the competition just in case there is an incident so you know the most up to date info.



I'd say it's important to know all the regulations. This way, competitors can actively help to make sure that the regs are enforced for any and all events, especially if a competitor is judging.


----------

